# 2013 GBA Goin' Coastal BBQ Competition



## callahan4life (Apr 26, 2013)

My (Pig In A Pokey BBQ Catering & Competition Team) next competition will be this Georgia Barbecue Association (GBA) contest in Fernandina Beach, Florida on June 6-7, 2013. This will be my first GBA event. It will be a little different as they don't cook brisket or chicken. They are a pork competition organization, cooking Pork Butts, Pork Ribs and Pork Loin.













Goin-Coastal-Event-Flyer.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 26, 2013


















Goin-Coastal-Concert-Flyer-11-x-17.jpg



__ callahan4life
__ Apr 26, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 26, 2013)

Good Luck Dave!!! We'll be rootin' for you!!!


----------

